# 2012 North Georgia Archery Schedule



## JC280 (Dec 16, 2011)

January
14th	Soul Hunters
22nd	Black Mountain
28th	Banks County 1st Leg NGA SOY

February
11th	Amicalola
19th	Gainesville
26th	Etowah

March
3rd	Soul Hunters
11th	Black Mountain 
17th	Banks County
25th	Etowah
31st	Amicalola Charity Shoot 2ng Leg NGA SOY

April  
7th	Gainesville ASA STATE QUALIFIER *Date awaiting approval*
15th	Gainesville
22nd	Etowah 3rd Leg NGA SOY

May
5th	Soul Hunters
19th	Black Mountain Coon Shoot
20th	Black Mountain Charity Shoot 4th Leg NGA SOY
26th	Banks County

June
2nd	Soul Hunters
9th	Amicalola Bowhunters Rendezvous
17th	Gainesville
24th	Etowah
30th	Banks County

July
7th	Soul Hunters
14th	Soul Hunters Church Shoot
15th	Black Mountain
21st	Banks County
28th	Amicalola

August
12th	Gainesville Final Leg of NGA SOY
19th	Etowah
26th	Soul Hunters

September
1st	Aimicalola  Bowhunters warmup (no broad heads)

December
8th	Soul Hunters Blessing Tree

I will be posting the 900 Round dates soon.

Thanks,

JC


----------



## JC280 (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is a PDF file for those that want to print the schedule.

View attachment 2012 NGA Schedule.pdf


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 17, 2011)

i count 6 (SIX) clubs???  that's a record!!  what is an etowah????  sounds far!!!!


----------



## abhunter (Dec 17, 2011)

*nope*

Not a record, we had 7 at one time.
Etowah is located in Dawsonville 


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## GaBear (Dec 17, 2011)

Johnny
If I was told right Etowah is a new club taking over for the old Cumming Club at the Old area over at Etowah valley Sporting Clays. Don't worry they said that they won't be using the same area as the Cumming Club used where you dodge pellets everytime some shot a clay out of one of the houses. Suposedly they have a new place for us to shoot this year. Not sure about parking yet....


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 18, 2011)

that must have been before my time or i must have missed it.  i remember there were just 5 for a long time....forsyth, cumming, amicolola, gwinnett and black mtn.  it seems like there were others, but not in the nga


----------



## abhunter (Dec 18, 2011)

forstyh-cumming are the same!
Its was Amicalola, Black Mtn, Cumming,Gainesville,
Etowah, Cherry Log and Trey Mtn. if memory serves me 
correctly. Its been to long


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 18, 2011)

i never thought cherry log was in the rotation??  i just went there once..old targets that they left out all the time..it was in cherry log, a way up in the blue ridge mountains, almost to tenn..  i kinda remember trey mountain, but don't remember where it was???  that has been a while back.  i thought forsyth was behind the ice house in the kudzu and cummin was down waldrip rd. and they existed together.  black mtn was down off that aurora rd.  i haven't been up that way in many yrs.


----------



## Gordief (Dec 18, 2011)

how about the one in silver city... across from the old leon's store ?....  run by tommy stokes.


----------



## lightsout2011 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm new to the shoots, how do you sign-up, and registration fee. Thanks for help hope to see y'all out there.


----------



## GaBear (Dec 19, 2011)

lightsout2011 said:


> I'm new to the shoots, how do you sign-up, and registration fee. Thanks for help hope to see y'all out there.



Just show up at the shoots they will have a registration table set up. Fees are pretty basic $10 for Trophy Classes and $ 20 for Money Classes. Depending on which class you want to shoot. If you are a first timer I'd start out in the Novice class which is a Trophy class and work your way up from there. The folks at the registration table will explain everything if you tell them you are a first time shooter and need guidence with the Type of setup you have. 

See Ya On The Range


----------



## lightsout2011 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## Jagter (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you have to be pretty decent to take part? Im really new to archery but would definately be keen to take part.


----------



## abhunter (Dec 19, 2011)

Just come and have fun, that's what we forget
why we do this. JUST HAVE FUN


BHUNTERS FOREV ER


----------



## frdstang90 (Dec 20, 2011)

It looks like it is going to be tough this year to make with so many shooting on Saturdays.  I have to work every other Saturday.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 20, 2011)

you can squeeze a few in..i want to see your fox body..i got a 4 eyed monster, but i seldom drive it because it gets 8 mpg, lol!!


----------



## tboles (Dec 20, 2011)

*interested in shoots*

Hey, I'm new t​o archery shoots but I need some detailed directions for first couple shoots! Thanks


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.northgaarcheryclubs.com/207.html..check it out..all the clubs and directions.  don't be a stranger...come on out and kill some foam, lol!!


----------



## hansel (Dec 20, 2011)

Gainesville is having only 4 shoot's???


----------



## lovemathews (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know where the shoots are in Gainesville, and the dates?


----------



## JC280 (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually 5. The ASA qualifier will be held at Gainesville. I forgot to add the club name.


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 20, 2011)

plus the 900 rounds


----------



## JC280 (Dec 21, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> plus the 900 rounds



You are correct! I will be setting those dates today.


----------



## brownitisdown (Dec 21, 2011)

the 900 rounds are all ways fun


----------



## Gordief (Dec 21, 2011)

brown... i'm comin' for ya this year...


----------



## hansel (Dec 21, 2011)

OK 5 shoot's, it's kinda nice to see so many clubs but having shoot's on Saturday's hurt's me alot, but I guess I will have to travel too as many Sunday shoot's that I have the time for.

But deep down inside very disappointed!!!


----------



## SBlackburn (Dec 21, 2011)

hansel said:


> OK 5 shoot's, it's kinda nice to see so many clubs but having shoot's on Saturday's hurt's me alot, but I guess I will have to travel too as many Sunday shoot's that I have the time for.
> 
> But deep down inside very disappointed!!!



I think it is good to have some on each day throughout the year.  Personally I prefer Saturday - it is very hard to make many of the Sunday shoots - because of attending church - where we need to be on Sundays.


----------



## brownitisdown (Dec 22, 2011)

Gordief said:


> brown... i'm comin' for ya this year...



looking forword to it


----------



## hansel (Dec 23, 2011)

SBlackburn said:


> I think it is good to have some on each day throughout the year.  Personally I prefer Saturday - it is very hard to make many of the Sunday shoots - because of attending church - where we need to be on Sundays.



Church is always where I'm at, Church is not just a Sunday thing it's a everyday thing!!

With my work schedule, it's not easy to go shooting. I don't have a Monday-Friday 9-5 job, I've got work weekends, and with Gainesville being right around the corner I can usaully fit in a round and then go to work, like I said it's great to see more clubs, just disappointed in the some of the dates, that's all.


----------



## SBlackburn (Dec 23, 2011)

hansel said:


> Church is always where I'm at, Church is not just a Sunday thing it's a everyday thing!!
> 
> With my work schedule, it's not easy to go shooting. I don't have a Monday-Friday 9-5 job, I've got work weekends, and with Gainesville being right around the corner I can usaully fit in a round and then go to work, like I said it's great to see more clubs, just disappointed in the some of the dates, that's all.



I understand - it is hard for the clubs to accommodate everyone.  I guess having part of them on Saturday and part on Sunday gives people a who can't come for whatever reason - a chance to make some of the shoots.  I can see where you are coming from - I'm just saying I could make more shoots on Saturday because it is harder on Sundays with our Church Services.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 23, 2011)

SBlackburn said:


> I understand - it is hard for the clubs to accommodate everyone.  I guess having part of them on Saturday and part on Sunday gives people a who can't come for whatever reason - a chance to make some of the shoots.  I can see where you are coming from - I'm just saying I could make more shoots on Saturday because it is harder on Sundays with our Church Services.



Don't know why you are so worried, you can't shoot for shucks anyway.....

Merry Christmas brother!!!


----------



## GaBear (Dec 23, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> Don't know why you are so worried, you can't shoot for shucks anyway.....
> 
> Merry Christmas brother!!!



Dang Alligood There aint no reason on calling folks out like that.....


----------



## GaBear (Dec 23, 2011)

lovemathews said:


> Does anyone happen to know where the shoots are in Gainesville, and the dates?



The Address is on the Club website( www.GainesvilleArcheryClub.com ). But its on Calvary Church Rd next door to the Chicopee Woods elementry school. The dates are at on the First Posting.


----------



## SBlackburn (Dec 23, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> Don't know why you are so worried, you can't shoot for shucks anyway.....
> 
> Merry Christmas brother!!!



Well - I figure everybody knows that - but I can at least donate some money.  You and your family have a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 23, 2011)

GaBear said:


> Dang Alligood There aint no reason on calling folks out like that.....



He knows I'm yankin his chain......I won't shoot against him!!! 
Merry Christmas to  you too Bear!


----------



## hansel (Dec 23, 2011)

SBlackburn said:


> I understand - it is hard for the clubs to accommodate everyone.  I guess having part of them on Saturday and part on Sunday gives people a who can't come for whatever reason - a chance to make some of the shoots.  I can see where you are coming from - I'm just saying I could make more shoots on Saturday because it is harder on Sundays with our Church Services.



It's cool, it's a long 3-D season and I will just see what works out for me.

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## j_hughes113 (Dec 23, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> He knows I'm yankin his chain......I won't shoot against him!!!
> Merry Christmas to  you too Bear!



I think you could take him alligood!! Especially with him whining about a little old back surgery he had a couple weeks ago.:swords:


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 24, 2011)

j_hughes113 said:


> I think you could take him alligood!! Especially with him whining about a little old back surgery he had a couple weeks ago.:swords:



I heard about that...might give me an edge if he's cryin' already....


----------



## t8ter (Dec 24, 2011)

I love nothing more than getting up Sunday going to church then meeting friends to sling some arrows.Saturdays most of the time will be a no go 4 me.
Easy fix if they care to do it.(they that's funny)
Shoot Saturday with a shotgun start Sunday @1:30 and you have to be done before 4pm.Just and idea.


----------

